# The Prepper's Handbook



## zionprepper (Mar 11, 2012)

I've written a new book for the Prepper community available at Amazon.com
It's entitled The Prepper's Handbook. Here's a quick overview:
Shit Hits the Fan (SHTF). The End of the World As We Know It (TEOTWAWKI). A World without Rule or Law (WROL). This is what Preppers prepare for. Bug-out Vehicle (BOV), Bug-out Bag (BOB), Bug-out Location (BOL), Bug-out Directions (BOD). This is the language of the Prepper. This handbook will provide individuals, families, or groups access to the unique mindset of those survivalists called Preppers. Preppers prepare for unknown circumstances, such as economic collapse, natural events, manmade catastrophes, and even the end of the world. Preppers come from all walks of life, ranging from blue-collar workers to white-collar executives running multimillion-dollar companies. 
Preppers find peace of mind knowing that they have food, water, rifles, pistols, ammunition, shelter, heat, energy, and the experience to survive. They have knowledge and relationships that provide skills to construct, engineer, grow, preserve, forge, hunt, provide electricity, teach, and balance the requirements of the survival triangle. Preppers act alone as well as become part of a larger Prepper community. 
To help better understand Preppers, I present the survival triangle, which most Preppers use as a guide. The survival triangle demonstrates the basic foundation of Prepping, and as such I've labeled it the first tenet of Prepping. As a Prepper, I allow you to look through my eyes and share what I've learned and applied to my life. I provide numerous examples and methods of how you can become and understand Preppers.


----------



## acidlittle (Jan 24, 2012)

You should donate a copy to the contests we have on here ;-) no pressure though!


----------



## amym505 (Feb 10, 2012)

acidlittle said:


> You should donate a copy to the contests we have on here ;-) no pressure though!


Great idea! ::clapping::


----------



## zionprepper (Mar 11, 2012)

I've offered 3 copies.
Waiting for an address.


----------



## acidlittle (Jan 24, 2012)

You rock, I am sure he will get back to you shortly!


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

Sent to the PM last night and Youtube just now. And thank you again! I will put two of these out for the contests! Awesome!


----------



## RuDown (Apr 16, 2012)

I won one of these from the contest. One word AWESOME! This is a very nice book. I would like to thank my friends and family on the support with this contest. If you dont have this book yet get it. Thanks again for the opportunity with the contest also.


----------



## C5GUY (Mar 22, 2012)

I won one of these great books too and would like to think my fans, and my agent. Crap...I don't have an agent nor fans for that matter. Great book full of fantastic tips for the beginner preppers as well as the more seasoned ones. I have passed this little book of knowledge down to the members of my family that are not preppers in the hope that this will get them started. Thanks!!!


----------

